# LIGRC Fall Hunting Tests



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The LIGRC Fall Hunting Tests are now open on Entry Express. Tests to be held at Otis Pike Preserve, NY.

Note new dates

Master 10/19/12

Junior and Senior 10/20 and 10/21/12

Lunch will be provided for all participants.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Entries close Mon. Oct. 8. I hope to see some of you at the test.


----------

